# Switched To Synthetic Oil & Glad I Did



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

The Honda Accord V-6 Hybrid got it's first "new blood" (oil change) the other day.

I decided, after doing some reading up on it, to try a synthetic oil. They put in 10W30 Pennzoil Platinum. I can say that the performance is better, and it also looks like the economy. We went out of town 23 miles or so, and some in town driving today, and it came out around 33mpg all told. Love that synthetic, and plan on staying with it! It will also be nice to not have to change it as often. I can dig it.:grin:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

synthetic oil sure is nice.

i do want to mention, although you won't need to change oil each 3,000 miles, it might not be a good idea to wait until 40,000 like amsoil suggests.

i think 15,000 is a good number, as long as you check it for grit every so often.


----------



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

Hmm. Well, the dealership put Nov. of '06 on the sticker, and I don't want to void the warranty, but I can ask them about that, though it is Pennzoil instead of Amsoil. Maybe they would agree.


----------



## bandit109 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is an interesting article about that on bobtheoilguy.com . Could be mistaken since it's a hybrid, but arent you recommended to use 5w30?? I definately like the syn oil in a newer engine.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Bobistheoilguy is a good forum, although I think the real name is theoildrop.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

i just did an oil change/filter on a 04 jetta with 24,000 miles my kid just got.
i put in full synthetic mobile 1...how many miles do you think i should wait? its mostly local driving.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

whosdat, I'd head over here: http://theoildrop.server101.com/cgi/ultimatebb.cgi and read up. You might also sign up and ask the same question.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you'll find that most places will put 10-30 in cars, even if it says 5-30. there is so little difference in it. the best thing is to look at the owners manual and see what oil should be used for your location and driving. my wagon was 5-30 stock, but in the man it says use 10-30 in my very warm weather, so thats what it gets. as far as syn, you could go about 7000 miles or six months. but i always do 3k or 3 months in my cars, no matter what, and havn't had any issues.


----------



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi, gang-

I checked with the dealership, and they said the 10W is good for this dry, hot climate, so guess that'll work. 

I'm like you, sinclair, I always just go by what's standard and the sticker time--safest way to go.


----------

